# Schon wieder Krieg



## Bauschaum7 (10. Oktober 2019)

Letztes Wochenende war die Welt noch relativ  IO , aber seit gestern beharken die sich wieder im nahen Osten ... was ist da los  ,  sind die wirklich so unfähig sich mal an einen Tisch zu setzen ?

Wie steht ihr dazu das Trump Truppen abzieht ?

Und wer hat die Türken in den Arsch getreten das die da einreiten müssen  ?

Ich meine auf Dauer ist das ja auch keine Lösung wenn die ständig ihre Schwimmbäder ,Einkaufszentren , Straßen und Häuser kaputtmachen


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Großzügig anzunehmen das die "Schwimmbäder ,Einkaufszentren , Straßen und "Häuser""
 haben.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Die Regierung der Türkei besteht immer noch auf die Grenzen von 1920:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Die spannende Frage ist doch, ob die Türkei jetzt aus der G20 geworfen wird und es Sanktionen gegen die Türkei gibt?

Ist der Angriffskrieg gegen Syrien doch immerhin ein Völkerrechtsbruch. Oder wird das NATO Land Türkei gleicher behandelt, als andere?


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Du meinst so wie DE in Serbien/Kosovo?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Research schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie DE in Serbien/Kosovo?



Zum Beispiel. 

Oder die USA und Großbritannien für den Irak-Krieg.

Es ist schon auffällig, wie gerade NATO Länder mit völkerrechtswidrigen Aktionen immer wieder durchkommen.


----------



## Basti1988 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Also wird aus einer relativ Stabilen Region wieder eine Instabile Region gemacht, zig tausende Flüchtlinge machen sich auf den Weg in die angrenzenden Staaten oder nach Europa.

Beim Irren vom Bosporus überrascht mich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist schon auffällig, wie gerade NATO Länder mit völkerrechtswidrigen Aktionen immer wieder durchkommen.



Stimmt, die Russen haben ja nie etwas völkerrechtswidriges gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Russen haben ja nie etwas völkerrechtswidriges gemacht.



Bitte beim nächsten Mal genauer lesen. Ich sprach davon, dass die NATO Länder mit ihren völkerrechtswidrigen Verhalten durchkommen. 

Russland wurde aus der G8 geworfen und mit Sanktionen überzogen. Wo ist das bei einem NATO-Land passiert, nachdem es etwas Völkerrechtswidriges getan hat?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte beim nächsten Mal genauer lesen. Ich sprach davon, dass die NATO Länder mit ihren völkerrechtswidrigen Verhalten durchkommen.
> 
> Russland wurde aus der G8 geworfen und mit Sanktionen überzogen. Wo ist das bei einem NATO-Land passiert, nachdem es etwas Völkerrechtswidriges getan hat?



 Wo ist Russland denn?
Ich dachte, die sind Verbündete von Syrien?
Die Türkei greift aktuell Syrien an. Normaler Weise müsste doch jetzt Russland als Verbündeter Syriens eingreifen.
Wieso versucht Assad nicht, sein Volk gegen den Angriff zu schützen?
Wieso versucht Assad nicht beim UN Sicherheitsrat vorzusprechen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist Russland denn?



Teils in Europa, teils in Asien.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo Ich dachte, die sind Verbündete von Syrien?



Korrekt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Türkei greift aktuell Syrien an. Normaler Weise müsste doch jetzt Russland als Verbündeter Syriens eingreifen.



Müssen nicht, könnten schon.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso versucht Assad nicht, sein Volk gegen den Angriff zu schützen?



Frag die syrische Regierung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso versucht Assad nicht beim UN Sicherheitsrat vorzusprechen?



Siehe Absatz zuvor.

Du hast aber immer noch nicht die Ausgangsfrage beantwortet. Ich wiederhole es gerne für dich:

„Russland wurde aus der G8 geworfen und mit Sanktionen überzogen. Wo ist das bei einem NATO-Land passiert, nachdem es etwas Völkerrechtswidriges getan hat?“

Also?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „Russland wurde aus der G8 geworfen und mit Sanktionen überzogen. Wo ist das bei einem NATO-Land passiert, nachdem es etwas Völkerrechtswidriges getan hat?“



Hat Trump nicht angekündigt die türkische wirtschaft zu zerstören?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Trump nicht angekündigt die türkische wirtschaft zu zerstören?



Ankündigt. Wie so vieles anderes auch, was nie eingetreten ist. 

Also neuer Versuch?


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass Erdogan eine wie auch immer geartete Absprache mit Putin hat.
Die Türkei kann es sich langfristig gar nicht leisten, Russland und die USA vor den Kopf zu stoßen.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Die Türkei ist schon aus dem F35 Programm geflogen aufgrund der Einkäufe in Russland.

Ein zusammenschließen der Nordsyrischen Übergangs Regierung (Kurden) mit Assad und Russland würde dazu führen das wir einen Nato Bündnis Fall bekommen sollte Russland gegen die Türkei vorgehen. Das will ich nicht hoffen und die anderen Nato Nationen sagen selbst schuld. Es liegt keine Bedrohung der Türkei vor, sie haben nur Angst die Kurden bekommen einen eigenen Staat. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



compisucher schrieb:


> Gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass Erdogan eine wie auch immer geartete Absprache mit Putin hat.



Sicher doch, die Russen wollen doch endlich den Untergang der UdSSR irgendwie kompensieren,

Krim, Ukraine und jetzt halt Syrien.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*

Aus den heldenhaften Rebellen, die jahrelang gegen das Assad-Regime für Demokratie und Freiheit fochten, sind mir nichts dir nichts radikale Islamisten geworden 

Militaeroffensive Syrien: Erdogan setzt radikale Islamisten gegen Kurden ein - WELT


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ankündigt. Wie so vieles anderes auch, was nie eingetreten ist.
> 
> Also neuer Versuch?



Nö, warte doch mal ab, da kommt sicher noch was, oder hat Erdogan Waffen bei Trump gekauft?
Ich warte lieber darauf, dass Assad sein Volk schützen will.
Ach ja, die Kurden sind ja nicht Assads Volk. Ergo Pech gehabt.


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2019)

Die Türkei hat über 40 Milliarden+ € ausgegeben bis Dato für die Flüchtlinge, was haben sie von der EU bekommen? 2.5 Milliarden (mit sie meine ich nicht die Türkei, sondern die Flüchtlinge)
Ein Land wie die Türkei, die wirtschaftlich deutlich schwächer ist als viele EU Staaten nimmt so viele Millionen Hilfsbedürftige auf und in Europa streiten die wegen paar Hundert... (Merkt ihr den Unterschied?)
In Europa heulen und streiten die um 500 Flüchtlinge die sie aufnehmen und die TR hat 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen!
Gestern wurde unter anderem ein 9 Monate altes Baby getötet in der Türkei mit Waffen welche die westlichen Länder dort verbreitet haben. (Feuern ja aus Syrien in türkische Städte, also gezielt auf Zivilisten)
Was will die EU denn machen, wenn mal 4-5 Millionen Flüchtlinge hier rüber kommen, wenn die Grenzen geöffnet werden?
Eine Sicherheitszone ist doch nix schlimmes, immerhin könnten dann viele wieder zurück in ihr Land, weil die Türkei tut sich schwer dies Solo zu stemmen, mit den paar Peanuts aus der EU wird das nix.
Zeit dem wichtigen Nato Partner zu helfen bei dieser menschlichen Krise, wer denkt denn hier an die zig Millionen Syrer? Hauptsache gegen die TR bashen, aber selber mal was machen außer paar € zu schicken ist nicht drin.
In Puncto Menschlichkeit ist die EU sitzen geblieben.

Der UN-Sicherheitsrat hat darüber diskutiert kürzlich und einige EU Länder, darunter Deutschland, Belgien, Frankreich, Polen, Großbritannien und Estland haben gedrängt eine gemeinsame Kritik etc gegenüber der Türkei auszusprechen, aber USA und Russland gaben ihr Veto dazu.
Viele drohen mit Sanktionen (zB Frankreich), aber der TR ist das mittlerweile wurscht, denn sie haben eingesehen, was die eigentlichen Verbündeten dort abziehen, Solidarität= Null-> Bashen und Drohen=max
In den westlichen Medien sehe ich auch wieder mal wie sie nur eine Passage aus Erdogans Rede rausgepickt haben (das er die Grenzen öffnen kann), aber der Rest wurde hier gar nicht erzählt...
Verstehe nicht, warum die Medien oder wer auch immer dahinter steckt, solch einen Hass schüren gegenüber der Türkei, scheint ja auch blendend zu klappen seit Jahren?

Heute sagte der Innenminister der TR, "die PKK Sprecher wollen es so verkaufen, als ob die TR die Kurden bekämpft, nur das tut sie nicht, die Türken leben seit 1000 Jahren mit den Kurden zusammen.
Wenn ich jetzt fragen würde hier im Saal, bitte alle mit kurdischen Wurzeln heben die Hand, würde ein großer Teil hier seine Hand heben.
In jedem Zweig der TR, auch hohe politische Posten nehmen unsere kurdischen Brüder ein ( er erzählt dann über die tolle Brüderschaft etc zwischen Kurden und Türken und Aleviten/Sunniten etc)
Seit 40 Jahren versuchen sie, sagt er, diese Brüderlichkeit mit der PKK zu zerstören. Seit einigen Tagen setzen sie Meldungen wie zB die TR will Zivilisten töten und gezielt angreifen und nun frage ich alle, die ganze Welt:
Gestern haben wir gesehen wer Zivilisten gezielt angreift und unser erstes Todesopfer wurde leider ein 9 Monate altes syrisches Baby. Die Welt soll uns antworten, die PKK soll uns antworten, wer tötet hier gezielt Zivilisten?
Dann eine weitere Frage, die Mörsergranaten die gestern in diversen Städten der Türkei einschlugen, waren das Waffen von einem anderen Staat? Waren das die Mörsergranaten einer offiziellen Staatsarmee?
Wir sagen, dass wir hier gegen den Terror kämpfen, sie sagen nein, aber wer sind die dann? Welches Land bzw dessen Armee feuert dann diese Granaten auf uns?
Wenn ihr sagt, dass das keine Terroristen sind oder ein staatliches Militär, sind das dann Zivilisten die auf uns feuern?
Ein Zivilist hat maximal (falls er eine Lizenz hat) eine Handfeuerwaffe und diese Lizenz, hat er dann von seinem Staat bekommen.
Jmd der einen Raketenwerfer trägt und keine staatlicher Armee zugehört, wie sollen wir diese Leute nennen außer Terroristen?
Immer wieder kommen die mit Lügen wie zB, wenn die TR die PKK/YPG bekämpft, wer soll uns dann vor ISIS schützen?
Es ist die TR die tausende ISIS Terroristen ausgeschaltet hat und nicht Soldaten jener Länder, die von oben herab auf uns zusprechen mit Drohungen etc.

Edit: Latest news: Son dakika... Mardin'de acı haber! 8 sivil şehit oldu, 35 kişi de yaralandı - Son Dakika Haberler
8 Tote Zivilisten und 35 Verletzte in Mardin durch abgefeuerte Raketen und Mörsergranaten durch PKK/YPG aus Syrien.

Weitere Frage, wv Tausend Menschen hat zB Saudi Arabien im Jemen getötet in der letzten Zeit?
Was ist mit dem im Saudischen Konsulat in Istanbul zerstückelten Reporter, der nur Papiere für seine Heirat wollte?
Wer unterhält noch immer beste Beziehungen zu Saudi Arabien?
Was ist mit dem durch Putsch an die Macht gekommenen Ägypter Sisi?
Er hat den Ex Präsident verhaften lassen und der ist zappelnd bei seiner Gerichtsanhörung gestorben, ohne das dort jemand medizinische Hilfe geleistet hat + die Verwandten haben nicht mal den Leichnam bekommen...
Hört man was negatives oder Drohungen gegenüber dem?
Was ist mit den unzähligen Toten (hunderte Tausende) die im Irak/Afghanistan usw usf von westlichen Mächten/Waffen/Geldern gekillt wurden?
Entweder hier wissen einige nicht wie die Welt läuft und was für ein Brainwashing mittels der Medien gemacht wird, oder ich weiß auch nicht mehr...
Noch Fragen?


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Schonwieder Krieg*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Trump nicht angekündigt die türkische wirtschaft zu zerstören?


Er hat gesagt "Wenn die Kurden ausgelöscht werden, dann lösche ich die Wirtschaft der Türkei aus".


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> [...]


Radio Ankara spielt mal wieder besonders inbrünstig osmanische Marschmusik.


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Radio Ankara spielt mal wieder besonders inbrünstig osmanische Marschmusik.



Sei lieber dankbar, dass ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe um dir die Rede zu übersetzen oder stehst du auf einseitige Infos etc?
Man muss doch wohl beide Seiten anhören, aber ich weiß ja wie hier einige ticken und das es sinnlos ist bei einigen.
Sobald man nicht deiner Meinung ist, kommen wohl solch lächerliche Aussagen, schwache Nummer poulton.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2019)

Die Türkei hat Syrien angegriffen. Fertig.
Was Saudi Arabien gemacht hat, spielt doch keine Rolle.
Oder darfst du deinen Nachbarn verprügeln, weil jemand bei rot über die Kreuzung gefahren ist?


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2019)

Genau es spielt keine Rolle solange die Kasse klingelt wa? Kannst ja mal 4mio Flüchtlinge aufnehmen für viele Jahre, mal sehen wie du die Sache dann bewertest. Plus an deiner Grenze der Terror blüht.


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2019)

jungle.world - Tuerkische Reaktionen auf den Einmarsch in Rojava
Und wehe man schwört nicht in den Burgfrieden ein: Tuerkei - Ermittlungen gegen Kritiker der Militaeroffensive


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genau es spielt keine Rolle solange die Kasse klingelt wa? Kannst ja mal 4mio Flüchtlinge aufnehmen für viele Jahre, mal sehen wie du die Sache dann bewertest. Plus an deiner Grenze der Terror blüht.



Wieso blüht der Terror? Dafür sorgt Erdogan doch schon selbst.
Und wie viele Flüchtlinge haben Jordanien oder Libanon aufgenommen?
Und wie leben die Flüchtlinge in der Türkei denn so?


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso blüht der Terror? Dafür sorgt Erdogan doch schon selbst.
> Und wie viele Flüchtlinge haben Jordanien oder Libanon aufgenommen?
> Und wie leben die Flüchtlinge in der Türkei denn so?



Knapp 5 Millionen, davon ~4 Millionen Syrer. Wie viel hat denn zB die EU aufgenommen?
Die Türkei hat schon über 40 Milliarden € ausgegeben dafür und von der EU soweit ich weiß nur 2.5 Milliarden bekommen für die Flüchtlinge.
Ich betone es nochmals, das ist kein Geld von der EU, welche für die Türkei ist, dies sind Hilfsgelder für die Flüchtlinge.
Auch wurden diverser anderer Versprechungen seitens der EU nicht eingelöst aus dem Flüchtlingspakt.
Erdogan sagte vor 2 Tagen, sollen sie halt kein Geld geben, wir sind auch bereit weitere 40 Milliarden€ für die Flüchtlinge auszugeben.

Die Türkei war auch nicht so scharf drauf dort einzumaschieren, nur seit Jahren versucht man eine Sicherheitszone einzurichten für die Flüchtlinge.
Es wurde versprochen, dass die von der TR als Terrorgruppen bzw Arm derer angesehenen Gruppen, sich aus dem Gebiet verziehen, nur wurde man die ganze Zeit hingehalten und dort sind 3000 LKW voll Waffen an diese Gruppierungen ausgeliefert worden von den Nato Partnern uvm
Die Türkei hat kein Problem mit den Kurden, auch leben aktuell über 300 Tausend kurdische Flüchtlinge in der Türkei bzw unter der schützenden Hand der Türkei.
Ferner leben zig Millionen Menschen mit kurdischen Wurzeln in der Türkei (knapp 1/3 der Bevölkerung wenn ich mich nicht irre) usw, also es gibt kein Problem zwischen Türken und Kurden, sondern mit Terrorgruppierungen.

@ poulton, ja es laufen Ermittlungen gegen Leute die Terrorpropaganda machen und das Volk aufstacheln, also erstmal schauen wer was gesagt hat in dieser kritischen Situation.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

Als die YPG gegen den IS gekämpft hatten waren sie noch gut. 
Die Region wird dadurch wieder instabil und ich habe die Befürchtung das viele Flüchtlinge nach Europa kommen wollen.
Bzw die IS Kämpfer, welche dort in Lagern inhaftiert wurden und deren Kontrolle nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann.
Von den zivilen Opfern mal abgesehen.
Traurig ist auch das die Türkei deutsche Waffen gegen die Kurden einsetzt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Türkei war auch nicht so scharf drauf dort einzumaschieren, nur seit Jahren versucht man eine Sicherheitszone einzurichten für die Flüchtlinge.



Du glaubst die Erdogan Propaganda bis auf das letzte Komma? Echt jetzt?
Warum hat Erdogan denn soviel Angst vor einem kurdischen Staat?
Und für Erdogan sind eh alle Terroristen, die nicht seiner Meinung sind. Sieht man ja bis heute an den Journalisten, die im Knast hocken.


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2019)

Na ist doch logisch, er will keine Unruhen im Land, nachher wollen die den Osten der Türkei auch unter den Nagel reißen, wer will schon gerne sein Land splitten?
In der Türkei gibt es über 50 ethnische Gruppen, wenn alle sich abspalten wollen gibt es einen Bürgerkrieg etc.
Ein kurdischer Staat wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht freundlich gesinnt gegenüber der Türkei, es würde auf jeden Fall viele Unruhen mit sich bringen.
@ Ryza, traurig ist, dass die ganze Welt deutsche Waffen in Kriegen und Abschlachten von Leuten einsetzt, aber da solltest du die Schuld woanders suchen oder meinst du nicht?
Wie gesagt, solange der Rubel rollt, interessiert es keinen in den westlichen Ländern, deswegen habe ich die Beispiele Saudi Arabien und Co gebracht, denn solange die Kohle stimmt, sind die größten Mörder dein Freund.
Journalisten oder auch Politiker die gegen Gesetze verstoßen sind natürlich in aller Munde,aber nebenher wird noch fleißig weiter der Tod exportiert, als Exportweltmeister bzw als einer der größten Waffenexporteure der Welt, konkurrierend mit der USA!


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

Interessant ist auch das für die Türkei arabische Freischärler kämpfen.
Wobei ich mich frage was dann der Unterschied zu Söldnern ist?
Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Unterschied Geld!

Söldner = wird mit  Geld bezahlt, meistens Profis, ausgebildet in anderen Armeen weltweit, ideologisch unabhängig.
Freischärler, Islamisten, IS Kämpfer etc etc = ideologisch motiviert, in der Regel keine (bezahlten) Profis.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

Ok danke.

Bei Wikipedia steht dazu



> Eine Freischar bezeichnet einen militärischen Freiwilligenverband, der sich, anders als reguläre Streitkräfte, ohne förmliche Autorisierung einer Kriegspartei, vielmehr auf Veranlassung einer politischen Partei oder einer bestimmten Person, an einem Krieg beteiligt.


 Quelle:Freischar – Wikipedia

Aber daraus bin ich alleine nicht schlau geworden.

Söldner sind für mich Menschen ohne Prinzipien. Die sind bereit andere Menschen zu töten nur wenn das Geld stimmt.
Egal für welche Partei.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch das für die Türkei arabische Freischärler kämpfen.
> Wobei ich mich frage was dann der Unterschied zu Söldnern ist?
> Weiß das jemand?


Es sind Jihadisten, Freischärler und Söldner in einem.
Das Wichtigste vorweg: Geht es nicht gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind, wie etwa Damascus oder jetzt die Kurden (waren auch mal Verbündete), bekämpfen sie sich gegenseitig für Land, Schmuggelrouten und Sklaven, die man schuften lassen kann, oder deren Familien man mit Entführungen erpressen kann. 
Ob SDF, ISIS, HTS oder NFL: Alle haben sie gemein, daß sie wiederum aus unzähligen Splittergruppen bestehen, die sich gerne mal in die Harre kriegen. Das macht sie zu Freischärlern.
Es sind aber auch Söldner. Ihre großzügigen Gönner machen das auch nicht um sonst. So hat die Türkei unzählige Fabrikanlagen, usw kassiert, während sich Israel mehr für militärische Einrichtungen interessiert hat. Auch geht es für die Kämpfer um Sold. ISIS hat zu seinen besten Zeiten 800 Dollar an den kleinsten Kämpfer im Monat gezahlt.
Und, bis auf SDF, welche Separatisten sind, sind es alles Jihadisten, die ihre konkurrierenden Kalifate errichtet haben. Also extreme Islamisten wie ISIS, teils weniger schlimm, teils noch schlimmer.
Sie alle sind eine dreckige Schweinebande, wie man hier sehen kann:
Battle of Raqqa (March 2013) - Wikipedia


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfU3gkMJiUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (13. Oktober 2019)

Und was soll das Video sagen? Das es auch biodeutsche Erdogan-Apologeten gibt?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Oktober 2019)

Die sogenannten "Rebellen" haben wohl den Weg frei gemacht für die türkische Eroberung.

Türken mit ihrem Graue Wölfe Gruß fallen in Tal Abyad ein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFlnNS8Od54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




In diesem Moment rückt die syrische Armee in Manbij ein und vervollständigt die Reihen der YPG. Sie wird auch in Kobani einrücken. Auch andere Städte verhandeln mit Damaskus.


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die sogenannten "Rebellen" haben wohl den Weg frei gemacht für die türkische Eroberung.
> 
> Türken mit ihrem Graue Wölfe Gruß fallen in Tal Abyad ein:
> 
> ...



Das Video zeigt zum einen Türken die feiern und rufen, dass Märtyrer nicht sterben und das Vaterland nicht geteilt wird (der Part mit dem Zeichen der MHP). Das Video zeigt also zum Teil Syrien und zum Teil die Feier der Türken, dass die Stadt von den Terroristen befreit wurde.
Das ganze findet wie dort im Text steht in 2 türkischen Städten statt. Sind also keine Türken die in Tal Abyad einfallen, also bitte keine falschen Infos verbreiten.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und was soll das Video sagen? Das es auch biodeutsche Erdogan-Apologeten gibt?



Der Typ in dem Video sagt die Wahrheit (hab aber nur die ersten 2 Minuten geschaut und bis dahin war alles richtig, schau es mir späte ran).


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ok, scheint die Türkei zu sein. Zum Thema Terroristen gibt es dieses Video. Es zeigt Morde an Zivilisten und oder SDF Kämpfern. Wer nicht mit ansehen kann, wie Wehrlose am Boden erschossen werden, sollte das nicht gucken:
https://mobile.twitter.com/joyce_karam/status/1183069837221941248

Hier ist die Verlautbarung der SDF
ANF | Autonomieverwaltung: Einigung mit Syrien ueber Grenzsicherheit


----------



## Andrej (14. Oktober 2019)

Da hat man gedacht, dass die Lage sich in Syrien etwas "normalisiert", was auch immer das in Syrien heißt und dann sowas! 
Das die Türkei keine Ruhe gibt solange die Lurden die Grenzen kontrollieren war klar. Aber das die USA den Kurden so in den Rückne sticht, wieder mal, war schon unerwartet.
 Ich frage mich wieso sich die US-Generäle dem Befehl nicht wiedersetzt haben, wenn sie wissen wie demm er ist - also der Befehl?
Denn sie wissen doch was passiert, wenn wieder ein Machtvakuum entsteht. Der IS kommt mit Hilfe der Türkei zurück und man wird wieder disen bekämpfen müssen und das Leben von Soldaten riskieren.

Frage mich auch, wieso Russland dem Treiben die ganze Zeit einfach nur zuguckt? Im Intreresse des Landes ist es den Krieg so schnell wie möglich zu beenden und nach Hause zu gehen.
Denn auch die Menschen im Land werden langsam Müde von diesem Krieg, der für sie keinen nutzen mehr hat. Alle Terroristen aus Russland sind schon tot oder in der Türkei oder EU, wie immer!
Daran erkennt man aber, das Putin ein Idiot ist, der keine Plan mehr hat, wie er aus der Situation heraus kommen kann. Man hätte das Land richtung Norden erobern/befrein sollen, um den Terroristen den Nachschub aus der Türkei abzuschneiden. Stattdessen ging man richtung Süden und Osten, was dazu führt, dass die Türkei die Terroristen weiter mit Nachschub versorgen kann und sie auch noch bewacht. Und der Idiot liefert ihnen auch noch die modernsten russischen Luftabwehrsysteme, obwohl die Geschichte gezeigt hat, dass das keine gute Idee ist.
Auch die ständigen Angriffe von Israel auf die "iranischen Söldner" oder wer das da auch ist! Anstatt Israel in den Schranken zu weisen, duldet man diese Angriffe. Man hätte schon Längst die israelischen Flugplätze vernichten können. Wozu stehen die ganzen Schiffe und U-Boote mit Marschflugkörpern vor Syrien? 

Stellt sich naturlich die Frage, ob nicht bald die Sicherungen bei Putin durch brennen und man im Kaffe von Erdogan Polonium findet. 

Die EU zeigt auch mal wieder, dass sie ein Papiertiger ist, der nichts kann. Die Franzosen könnten doch ihre Freiwiligen Legion nach Syrien schicken um die Grenze zu Überwachen oder Deutschland ein paar Einheiten oder beide zusammen die "deutsch-französische Brigade", wenn ihnen die Kurden so wichtig sind und um zu zeigen dass die EU bereit ist ihre Interessen durch zu setzen.

Aber wie sagte Trump:"Die IS-Kämpfer werden ja richtung Europa flüchten!" Also lassen wir sie Willkommen! Gleich ein Schild bastel und dann ab an den Bahnhof "IS-FIGHTERS WELCOME!"


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2019)

Der Angriff der Türkei nutzt den russischen Interessen.
Die Türkei separiert sich selbst immer mehr von der Nato und dürfte jetzt schon im Zweifel kein treuer Bündnispartner sein - wie die USA selbst auch.
Reine Geomachtpolitik um den Einfluss in der Region.
Syrien wird immer nur das tun , was Russland will.
Die Unterstützung der Kurden nun durch Assad schwächt die Türkei.
Erdogan ist in einer prekären Situation, er braucht militärische Erfolge, um von den innertürkischen Problemen abzulenken und "verliert" aktuell den Rückhalt bei allen Nato Partnern und gerät in Gefahr, es sich mit den russen zuu verscherzen.
Gehe schwer davon aus, dass Putin irgendwann wieder zu einer "Friedenskonferenz" einladen wird und Erdogan zu einem Preis, der ihm nicht gefällt , Zugeständnisse macht.
Russland wie Syrien wollen letztendlich das Gleiche wie Erdogan, definitiv keine "selbstverwaltete" Zone durch dir Kurden im Norden des Landes.
Am Ende vom Lied werden die Kurden die großen Verlierer sein, Assad wird wieder über ganz Syrien regieren und Erdogan ist in seine Schranken verwiesen worden und darf weiter nur vom großtürkischen Reich träumen.

Ach so, Russland hat militärtechnologisch keinerlei Chancen in einem Konflikt mit Israel - theoretisch nicht ein mal die USA.
Es ist das einzige Land auf der Welt, welches mit dem Iron Dome System (fast) alles, dass wie eine Rakete oder Marschflugkörper aussieht, von 0 bis 30.000 m Höhe und von 0 bis 8000 km/h schnelle Objekte abfangen kann.
Theoretisch sogar nukleare Sprengköpfe von Interkontinentalraketen.
Und es ist das einzige Land der Welt, dass innerhalb von 10 min über 200 Abfangjäger in die Luft bekommt.
Zudem hat das Land die nukleare Erstschlagdoktrin.
Sprich würde Russland es wagen, israelische Flugplätze anzugreifen und würde sich eine militärische Niederlage abzeichnen, würde Israel im Zweifel nuklear antworten.
Und israelische Raketen reichen bis nach Moskau...

Die Angriffe auf diverse Kräfte im benachbarten Ausland, die von Iran unterstützt werden, haben den einzigen Hintergrund, dass es iranische Staatsdoktrin ist, Israel auszulöschen.
Es liegt auf der Hand und ist mehr als verständlich, dass Israel damit ein Problem hat und sich dagegen wehrt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2019)

Andrej schrieb:


> Da hat man gedacht, dass die Lage sich in Syrien etwas "normalisiert", was auch immer das in Syrien heißt und dann sowas!
> Das die Türkei keine Ruhe gibt solange die Lurden die Grenzen kontrollieren war klar. Aber das die USA den Kurden so in den Rückne sticht, wieder mal, war schon unerwartet.
> Ich frage mich wieso sich die US-Generäle dem Befehl nicht wiedersetzt haben, wenn sie wissen wie demm er ist - also der Befehl?
> Denn sie wissen doch was passiert, wenn wieder ein Machtvakuum entsteht. Der IS kommt mit Hilfe der Türkei zurück und man wird wieder disen bekämpfen müssen und das Leben von Soldaten riskieren.
> ...


Assad kassiert gerade alles ein


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2019)

Die SDF wird abgeschafft.
Just a moment...


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so, Russland hat militärtechnologisch keinerlei Chancen in einem Konflikt mit Israel - theoretisch nicht ein mal die USA.
> Es ist das einzige Land auf der Welt, welches mit dem Iron Dome System (fast) alles, dass wie eine Rakete oder Marschflugkörper aussieht, von 0 bis 30.000 m Höhe und von 0 bis 8000 km/h schnelle Objekte abfangen kann.
> Theoretisch sogar nukleare Sprengköpfe von Interkontinentalraketen.
> Und es ist das einzige Land der Welt, dass innerhalb von 10 min über 200 Abfangjäger in die Luft bekommt.
> ...


Davon abgesehen, dass diese genannten Parteien wohl nicht so schnell gegeneinander antreten werden, besonders die USA (da Israels Freund usw), glaube ich nicht das Israel in einen Militärkonflikt denen überlegen wäre.
Sie mögen zwar die Technik haben, aber nicht die Truppenstärken und Ressourcen.


----------



## Andrej (14. Oktober 2019)

Die EU hat mal wieder ihre Rückgratlosigkeit unter Beweis gestellt! Jetzt gibt es doch kein Waffenembargo gegen die Türkei von Seiten der EU. 
Jedes Land soll selber entscheiden, wie es mit diese Situation umgeht. Desweiteren wird darüber diskutiert, ob der Einsatz der Türkei nicht den "Artikel 5" der Nato auslösen könnte.
Wie das gehen sol verstehe ich nicht, denn hier ist die Türkei der Aggresor und nicht Syrien oder die Kurden.
*
@**compisucher* 
					Russland hat mehr Atombomben und für Israel reicht eine Einzige, dann ist vom "Gelobten Land" nichts mehr übrig und der Koflikt zwischen Israel und Palestina ist damit auch gelöst.
Auf Moskau kann Russland verzichten, schon Napoleon machte den fehler.

 					 	 Wir wissen halt nicht worauf sich die Kurden und Assad geeinigt haben. Denn jetzt kommt es darauf an werde die Grenze schneller Einnehmen kann, die Türkei oder Syrien.
Ich glaube nicht das Edogan, wenn er die Grenze ertmal hat, diese räumen wird für Assad.
Desweiteren würde ich an Stelle der Kurden mit der Erschießeung der IS-Kämpfer anfangen, damit diese nicht wieder zu den Waffen greifen. 
Denn jetzt geht es nur um Eins - entweder Sie oder die IS-Kämpfer!


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich hat die USA mehr Ressourcen, es war ja auch ein theoretischer Konstrukt beim Aufeinandertreffen der Streitkräfte.
Da geht es neben dem von den Israelis optimierten Material (das ja im Wesentlichen von den USA kommt,wenn es nicht selbst entwickelt ist) auch um die Skills der Soldaten.
Damals in meiner aktiven Zeit hatten wir mit unseren Nato-Dieseln keine Chance gegen die verdammten Kfirs, die selbst um die F-16 wie Wespen gekreist sind.
Was ich damit sagen will, wer sich mit dem israelischen Militär anlegt, zieht definitiv den Kürzeren...ist so... 

Die Kurden und Assad haben sich gar nicht geeignet, Putin und die Kurden haben sich arrangiert. 

Eine Nuklearwaffe zur Lösung des israelisch-palästinesischen Konflikts würde ich jetzt mal, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, als sehr suboptimal ansehen.

Es gibt die Genfer Konvention, die IS-Kämpfer sind Kriegsgefangene und entsprechend zu behandeln.
Die Kurden haben recht hohe militär-moralische Ansprüche an sich selbst, sie werden nicht Kriegsverbrechen begehen, nur damit wir in Europa ein leichtes Leben haben.
In diesem Punkt muss ich leider Trump Recht geben, die ganzen  IS-Kämpfer sind von den jeweiligen Heimatländern zurückzuholen.
Das ist internationales Recht, jeder staat, der die Genfer Konvention unterzeichnet hat, muss sich daran halten, ganz einfach.
Derzeit sind 196 Länder den Genfer Abkommen von 1949 sowie 174 beziehungsweise 168 Staaten den ersten beiden Zusatzprotokollen von 1977 beigetreten, 72 Länder haben das dritte Zusatzprotokoll von 2005 ratifiziert.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es gibt die Genfer Konvention, die IS-Kämpfer sind Kriegsgefangene und entsprechend zu behandeln.



Warum sind sie Kriegsgefangene?
Ein Soldat einer feindlichen Streitmacht muss als solcher klar erkennbar sein, um überhaupt Anspruch auf eine Konvention zu haben.
Und ein IS Kämpfer trägt keine Uniform oder Hoheitsabzeichen.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2019)

Doch haben sie, i. d. R. haben sie die IS-Flagge als patch am rechten Oberarm aufgenäht.
Die Uniformen sind jetzt Kraut und Rübe, aber sie sind zumindest deutlicher gekennzeichnet als die Russen im Donbass


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Doch haben sie, i. d. R. haben sie die IS-Flagge als patch am rechten Oberarm aufgenäht.
> Die Uniformen sind jetzt Kraut und Rübe, aber sie sind zumindest deutlicher gekennzeichnet als die Russen im Donbass



Die Russen haben nur Urlaub gemacht.  
Na ja, der IS übt Guerilla Taktiken und das hat nichts mit einem normalen Krieg zu tun.
Ich kann mich z.B. nicht daran erinnern, dass die Kurden als Kriegsgefangene anerkannt sind.


----------



## Andrej (15. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Doch haben sie, i. d. R. haben sie die IS-Flagge als patch am rechten Oberarm aufgenäht.
> Die Uniformen sind jetzt Kraut und Rübe, aber sie sind zumindest deutlicher gekennzeichnet als die Russen im Donbass



Auf der Krim hatten sie keine Abzeichen, im Donbass dagegen später schon.

Bei den IS-Kämpfern geht es ja nicht um unsere Sicherheit, sondern um die der Kurden selbst. Denn die IS-Kämpfer könnten sich ja neu formieren oder sich Erdogan anschließen. Prinzipien sind nur dann gut, wenn sie das eigene Überleben sichern. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich mich an diese Halte und mein Gegner nicht. Und der IS hat bewiesen, dass er sich daran nicht hällt.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2019)

Die Türkei stellt den IS gleich mit den Kurden bzw. der SDF, als Ableger der PKK.
Papa Assad hat den Kurden damals Zuflucht in Syrien gewährt, als die Türkei massiv gegen die PKK vorging.
Insofern wird sich der IS definitiv nicht der Türkei bzw. vice versa anschließen.

Das halbwegs ordentlich Behandeln der IS Gefangenen verfolgt bei den Kurden auch ein politisches Ziel.
Welcher Staat würde die Kurden denn unterstützen, wenn diese im größeren Umfang Kriegsverbrechen verüben würden?

Die Kurden halten die IS Leute nur deswegen noch am Leben, um Verhandlungsmasse und politischen Respekt gegenüber Anderen zu haben.

Spielbälle in den Händen des Spielballes Kurden.

@Threshold:
Ja, asymmetrischer Krieg ohne klare Fronten und es fällt wohl allen schwer, Freund und Feind auf Anhieb zu erkennen.
Sowohl die Russen wie auch die Amerikaner sind in Syrien (auch Afghanistan oder Irak) meist ohne Rangabzeichen oder Truppenteilabzeichen unterwegs, um dem Gegner möglichst wenig Informationen bei Gefangenen oder Toten zu geben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, wer sich mit dem israelischen Militär anlegt, zieht definitiv den Kürzeren...ist so...


Man muß sich nur mal den 2006 Krieg im Libanon angucken...




compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kurden und Assad haben sich gar nicht geeignet, Putin und die Kurden haben sich arrangiert.


Fakt ist, daß die Kurden sich an die Russen gewendet haben mit ihrem Angebot. Das haben die Russen an Damaskus weitergeleitet und wurde dort abgelehnt. Das hat den Putin wütend gemacht und er hat üble Sprüche abgelassen, von wegen Assad schuld am Krieg.
Assads Bedingung: Auflösung der Kurdenmilizen und ihre Integrierung in die Armee. 
Das mag brachial klingen, ist aber völlig folgerichtig. Mehrere Male eilte er den Kurden schon zur Hilfe, nur damit sie ihn nach getaner Arbeit wieder zum Teufel schickten.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2019)

Dafür haben die Kurden ihm aber in den letzten Jahren den IS vom Leib gehalten und große Gebiete in Syrien befriedet, wo würde Assad und die Russen stehen, wenn das die Kurden nicht getan hätten?
Die Russen hätten im Erdkampf keinen Finger krumm gemacht für Assad, gegen den IS.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür ...


Medienblockade.
In Hasakah hat die Armee ISIS zurückgeschlagen, mehrmals (Zusammen mit der YPG). In und um Palmyra auch. Auch in Deir Ezzor und zwar täglich und unter Jahren der vollständigen Belagerung.
Erst als die Armee begann, ISIS aufzurollen, setzten sich auch die Kurden in Bewegung. Gegen ISIS mit seiner vollständigen Armee (bis auf Luftwaffe) hätten die paar Kurden mit ihren Humvees keine Chance gehabt.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2019)

Da habe ich ganz anderes gelesen, kommt wohl wieder auf den Blickwinkel an.

Die Frage steht dann natürlich auch im Raum, warum Assad nicht längst schon die Kurden "aufgerollt" hat, um die staatliche Intigrität wiederherzustellen und warum er sich überhaupt einen Einmarsch auf syrisches Gebiet von der Türkei gefallen lässt, wenn seine Armee so stark ist?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da habe ich ganz anderes gelesen, kommt wohl wieder auf den Blickwinkel an.


Es kommt drauf an ob du Assad-must-go News liest oder Nachrichten.
Das liegt an den Kurden. Weder wollten sie jemals Damaskus ans Leder noch haben sie sich terroristisch betätigt. Weiterhin sind es syrische Staatsbürger und werden dementsprechend behandelt. Und der Ami war vor Ort.
Ganz gleich, wie stark die syrische Armee auch sein mag, sie hat lediglich ein paar Truppen in Qamishli. Sie sind aber unterwegs nach Kobani:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzwMZCoWQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deine Frage könnte auch sein, wenn die Kurden so überaus stark sind und ISIS besiegt haben, warum wollen sie dann unbedingt, daß Assad sie jetzt beschützt und geben dafür alles auf, wofür sie jahrelang gekämpft haben?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2019)

Man kann die türkische Armee wohl kaum mit dem IS vergleichen, wobei du mir auch schon vorher den IS zu stark dargestellt hast, da dieser vor allem von dem Material gelebt hat, was er bei der irakischen Armee erbeutet hatte, ohne Ersatzteile oder Nachschub und auch keiner Ausbildung am Gerät. Die syrische Armee dürfte bis auf ihre Panzer noch schwächer sein als die Kurden und halten sich am Leben Dank der Russen und ihrer Luftwaffe.
Assad und seine Armee kann militärisch die Kurden gar nicht beschützen, das ist nur eine Wette darauf, dass die türkische Armee nicht Assads Armee angreift, um dann Ärger mit den Russen zu bekommen.
Militärisch hätte den Türken in ganz Syrien niemand etwas entgegenzusetzen, wenn sie denn wollten, allerdings sehen die Meisten (ich auch) den Einmarsch der türkischen Armee in Syrien nahe am oder als einen Angriffskrieg, weil er aus hegemonialen Gründen geführt wird.

Abschließend halte ich die Kurden für militärisch stärker als die Assad Armee, ihr fehlt nur das Großgerät, bei Ausbildung und Zusammenhalt liegen die Kurden klar vorne.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann...


Wie man sieht, bist du völlig falsch desinformiert. Während bei uns die Kurden demonstriert haben, konnte ISIS weltweit rekrutieren.
ISIS profitierte außerdem von folgenden Faktoren:
- Grausamkeit:
Bomber (ohne Ende), Kinder an Kampf- und Bombenfahrzeuge gekettet, usw.
- Schwere Waffen:
Panzer, Artillerie, Tows, erobert, von den Rebellen gekauft, Belieferung durch die "Koalition".
- Geschäftspartner:
Organisierter Ölhandel, "Ölwäsche" in der Türkei, Verkauf in die EU.

Es mangelte also an nichts. Vor allem nicht an Sprengstoff.

Und die syrische Armee ist so schwach, daß sie jeden Gegner aus dem Weg geräumt hat, während die Kurden nie an mehr als einer Front gleichzeitig kämpfen mußten.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2019)

Kurden und Assad haben sich gegenseitig geduldet...
Der Preis dafür, dass sie gemeinsame Feinde haben (radikal-fundamentale Separatisten + der IS selbst) und es den Kurden Dank Waffenlieferungen + Ausbildung möglich war, 
diese im Nordosten Syriens erfolgreich zu bekämpfen, war die geduldete Autonomie dieses Gebietes unter kurdischer Kontrolle.
M. W. fiel während der 8 Jahre Bürgerkrieg kein einziges Mal ein Schuss zw. Assad-Truppen und Kurden.

Militärisch wurde der IS lang Zeit überschätzt.
Mit expliziter Grausamkeit in den Social Media wurde vorab schon den Verteidigern Angst gemacht und ihre Angriffe waren stets Raid-Artige Angriffe ohne scheinbare Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Liest man z. B. auf Janes nach, war es aber ganz anders:
Meist wurden einige Trucks oder Kampftruppen mit ausländischem Kanonenfutter in den Direktangriff geschickt, 
während Rollkommandos (Dank Unterstützern) schon längst in der zu erobernden Gemeinde saßen und die Verteidiger von hinten erschossen.
Das funktioniert in zu erobernden Gebieten mit Unterstützung, aber nicht im direkten Kampf.

Beispiele:
Rückeroberung Ortschaft Mahmudli: exakt 29 gefallene Kurden, ca. 1250 gefallene IS Kämpfer
Rückeroberung Ortschaft Ain Issa: ca. 45 gefallene Kurden , ca. 900 gefallene IS-Kämpfer
Es gibt in der Listung von Janes kein einziger Kampf mit Ausnahme der Verteidigung Kobanes (Tote: ca. 540 Kurden und Peshmerga und ca. 1300 IS-Kämpfer), in dem der IS nicht mind. 5x so viele Verluste wie die Kurden gehabt haben.
Und das, obwohl dir IS i. d. R. die besseren Waffen gehabt hat.
Quelle: Janes

Sagt eigentlich alles über die Kampfkraft des IS aus...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2019)

Bis auf das ausländische Kanonenfutter ist das alles Unsinn.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, asymmetrischer Krieg ohne klare Fronten und es fällt wohl allen schwer, Freund und Feind auf Anhieb zu erkennen.
> Sowohl die Russen wie auch die Amerikaner sind in Syrien (auch Afghanistan oder Irak) meist ohne Rangabzeichen oder Truppenteilabzeichen unterwegs, um dem Gegner möglichst wenig Informationen bei Gefangenen oder Toten zu geben.



Soweit ich weiß, waren in Afghanistan normale US Truppen zu gegen, im Irak genauso.
Syrien kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Wenn du auf die Genfer Konventionen pochst -- gelten die dann nicht für alle Parteien?

Und wie viele IS Kämpfer sind inzwischen entkommen, weil die türkische Armee die Kurden angegriffen hat?


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2019)

Ja, klar gelten die für alle Parteien - theoretisch.
Warum sich die Kurden tendenziell eher dran halten = oben geschrieben.

Natürlich waren das alle normale Truppen, aber Abzeichen bzgl. Dienstrang und Zugehörigkeit sind i. d. R. weg, sieht man ja auch auf fast allen verfügbaren Bildern.
Kampfanzug + US-Flagge = fertig


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2jzKtwd4ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie viele IS Kämpfer sind inzwischen entkommen, weil die türkische Armee die Kurden angegriffen hat?


Das dürften schon einige sein. Und werden bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2019)

Operation Friedensquelle ist zu Ende und sie bringt ihrem Namen alle Ehre.
Das Ergebnis:
Innerhalb eines 10km breiten Korridors werden Syrien, die Türkei und Rußland patrouillieren, die SDF darf sich der Grenze nur auf 32 km nähern. Die Zone ist de-militarisiert,  d.h. auch die Türkei wird ihre "Rebellen" zurückpfeifen. Wie gut das klappt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Die Vereinbarung bedeutet keinesfalls das Ende des Krieges, die syrische Armee wird jeden Moment den Showdown in Idlib beginnen.
Hier dürfte es zu den heftigsten Kämpfen kommen, denn es befinden sich Kämpfer nicht nur aus der Region (+ Ausländer), sondern auch jene aus allen Teilen des Landes, wo die "Rebellen" bereits verloren haben, und die sich nicht versöhnen wollten, in Idlib. Die Offensive wurde vor einigen Wochen ausgesetzt, nachdem die "Rebellen" nach heftigen Kämpfen einiges an Gebiet verloren hatten.

Quelle (mit Karte):
New map of northern Syria after agreement on Turkish border region


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an ob du Assad-must-go News liest oder Nachrichten.
> Das liegt an den Kurden. Weder wollten sie jemals Damaskus ans Leder noch haben sie sich terroristisch betätigt. Weiterhin sind es syrische Staatsbürger und werden dementsprechend behandelt. Und der Ami war vor Ort.
> Ganz gleich, wie stark die syrische Armee auch sein mag, sie hat lediglich ein paar Truppen in Qamishli. Sie sind aber unterwegs nach Kobani:
> 
> ...



Assad ist nicht stark und die Kurden genauso wenig. Ohne die Russen die mit Söldnern im Bodenkampf und mit ihrer Luftwaffe für Assad Krieg führen wäre dieser schon vor Jahren gefallen. Selbes gilt für die Kurden die ohne massivste US Unterstützung niemals auch nur irgendetwas auf die Reihe bekommen hätten. Selbst die Witzfiguren die sich türkische Armee nennen, besiegen die Kurden, würden sie rücksichtsloser vorgehen (massive Bombardements und massiver Bodentruppeneinsatz ohne Rücksicht darauf ja keinen Soldaten zu verlieren), könnten sich die Kurden in einer Woche von ihrem Klecks Land verabschieden. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür haben die Kurden ihm aber in den letzten Jahren den IS vom Leib gehalten und große Gebiete in Syrien befriedet, wo würde Assad und die Russen stehen, wenn das die Kurden nicht getan hätten?
> Die Russen hätten im Erdkampf keinen Finger krumm gemacht für Assad, gegen den IS.



Die Amerikaner eher und nicht die Kurden und die Russen haben zwar nicht direkt im Bodenkampf geholfen, aber indirekt über russische Söldner. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man muß sich nur mal den 2006 Krieg im Libanon angucken...



Was ist da denn passiert? Die israelische Armee musste sich auf internationalen Druck zurückziehen und nicht weil sie verloren hätte, die isrealische Armee könnte den Libanon in kürzester Zeit überrolen, was längst gemacht gehört, die Hisbolah ist Teil des libanesischen Staates, damit ist der Libanon selbst nichts als terroristisch und gehört längst mal ausgeräuchert, genauso wie Pakistan. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Fakt ist, daß die Kurden sich an die Russen gewendet haben mit ihrem Angebot. Das haben die Russen an Damaskus weitergeleitet und wurde dort abgelehnt. Das hat den Putin wütend gemacht und er hat üble Sprüche abgelassen, von wegen Assad schuld am Krieg.
> Assads Bedingung: Auflösung der Kurdenmilizen und ihre Integrierung in die Armee.
> Das mag brachial klingen, ist aber völlig folgerichtig. Mehrere Male eilte er den Kurden schon zur Hilfe, nur damit sie ihn nach getaner Arbeit wieder zum Teufel schickten.



Ich weiß nicht wo du das her nimmst, aber Assad kriecht vor Putin, dieser könnte ihn noch heute absetzen und durch eine andere Marionette, und nichts anderes ist Assad, ersetzen lassen. 
Die Bauernarmee der Kurden wird sowieso bald verschwinden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Assad ist nicht stark und die Kurden genauso wenig. Ohne die Russen die mit Söldnern im Bodenkampf und mit ihrer Luftwaffe für Assad Krieg führen wäre dieser schon vor Jahren gefallen. Selbes gilt für die Kurden die ohne massivste US Unterstützung niemals auch nur irgendetwas auf die Reihe bekommen hätten. Selbst die Witzfiguren die sich türkische Armee nennen, besiegen die Kurden, würden sie rücksichtsloser vorgehen (massive Bombardements und massiver Bodentruppeneinsatz ohne Rücksicht darauf ja keinen Soldaten zu verlieren), könnten sich die Kurden in einer Woche von ihrem Klecks Land verabschieden.


Assad ist sehr stark und hat die beste Armee. Sie haben zwar nicht viel modernes Zeug aber wie man sieht können ein paar hungrige Houthis in Saudi Arabien einfallen, ohne daß dessen moderne Armee imstande wäre, was dagegen zu unternehmen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8m_ih0R9W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







RtZk schrieb:


> Was ist da denn passiert? Die israelische Armee musste sich auf internationalen Druck zurückziehen und nicht weil sie verloren hätte, die isrealische Armee könnte den Libanon in kürzester Zeit überrolen, was längst gemacht gehört, die Hisbolah ist Teil des libanesischen Staates, damit ist der Libanon selbst nichts als terroristisch und gehört längst mal ausgeräuchert, genauso wie Pakistan.


Ein paar Hezbollah-Kämpfer haben 30.000 IDF-Soldaten aufgehalten. IDF kann halt nicht mehr kämpfen. Internationaler Druck hat Israel hingegen noch zu nichts veranlaßt.





RtZk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo du das her nimmst, aber Assad kriecht vor Putin, dieser könnte ihn noch heute absetzen und durch eine andere Marionette, und nichts anderes ist Assad, ersetzen lassen.
> Die Bauernarmee der Kurden wird sowieso bald verschwinden.


Das ist alles nur arrogantes West-Geschwafel. So einer wie du ist vielleicht bei CS:GO ein Held, im RL ist nach 5 Minuten Ende.


----------



## Poulton (23. Oktober 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman hört sich langsam an, wie der Ersteller dieses Threads mit seinen zig Multiaccounts. Kann aber auch nur Zufall sein.


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Assad ist sehr stark und hat die beste Armee. Sie haben zwar nicht viel modernes Zeug aber wie man sieht können ein paar hungrige Houthis in Saudi Arabien einfallen, ohne daß dessen moderne Armee imstande wäre, was dagegen zu unternehmen:



Tolles Video. Du solltest echt mal weniger RT schauen. Die Saudis sind unfähiger als unfähig und noch dazu sind sie nicht mit Bodentruppen im Jemen. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ein paar Hezbollah-Kämpfer haben 30.000 IDF-Soldaten aufgehalten. IDF kann halt nicht mehr kämpfen. Internationaler Druck hat Israel hingegen noch zu nichts veranlaßt.



Ein paar? Sie haben sie nicht wirklich aufgehalten, Israel hat sich nach dem Druck des Sicherheitsrats zurückgezogen, auch, wenn du gerne Propaganda glaubst, ab und an mal kann man sich schon informieren.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur arrogantes West-Geschwafel. So einer wie du ist vielleicht bei CS:GO ein Held, im RL ist nach 5 Minuten Ende.



"West-Geschwafel", eigentlich ist damit alles gesagt, Assad ist ein richtiger Menschen Freund oder? Und die Hisbollah helfen nur den armen Menschen?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Verruckt-Birdman hört sich langsam an, wie der Ersteller dieses Threads mit seinen zig Multiaccounts. Kann aber auch nur Zufall sein.


Jo, da ja alle anderen nur deiner Meinung sein können. Warst du IM?




RtZk schrieb:


> Tolles Video. Du solltest echt mal weniger RT schauen. Die Saudis sind unfähiger als unfähig und noch dazu sind sie nicht mit Bodentruppen im Jemen.


Nö, aber die Houthis sind mit Bodentruppen in Saudi Arabien, wie ich übrigens erwähnt habe 





RtZk schrieb:


> Ein paar? Sie haben sie nicht wirklich aufgehalten, Israel hat sich nach dem Druck des Sicherheitsrats zurückgezogen, auch, wenn du gerne Propaganda glaubst, ab und an mal kann man sich schon informieren.


Erst waren es 10.000, dann waren es 30.000. Es half alles nichts. Der Propagandakonsument bin nicht ich, denn ich kann mir ein eigenes Bild machen.





RtZk schrieb:


> "West-Geschwafel", eigentlich ist damit alles gesagt, Assad ist ein richtiger Menschen Freund oder? Und die Hisbollah helfen nur den armen Menschen?


Klar, guck mal, ein Chemieangriff:
https://abload.de/img/verwundeterhjj56.jpg


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nö, aber die Houthis sind mit Bodentruppen in Saudi Arabien, wie ich übrigens erwähnt habe
> 
> 
> Erst waren es 10.000, dann waren es 30.000. Es half alles nichts. Der Propagandakonsument bin nicht ich, denn ich kann mir ein eigenes Bild machen.
> ...



In Saudi Arabien ist niemand einmaschiert falls du das damit sagen wolltest. Die Hisbollah hat deutlich mehr als 30.000 Terroristen in ihren Reihen. Ob Assad letztendlich Chemiewaffen eingesetzt hat oder nicht er ist immer noch ein Diktator der Oppositionelle foltert und seine Bevölkerung unterdrückt. Du kannst dir ein EIGENES Bild machen? Na sicher doch , schau ruhig weiter Russia Today, Menschen wie du sind sowieso schon verloren, ein Glück dass du nur einer von wenigen bist.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2019)

Nunja, 

jetzt haben die Russen und die Türken Nägeln mit Köpfen gemacht.

Amerika zieht sich zurück und verrät die Kurden. 

Und was macht Europa?

Richtig, gar nix,

in 10 Jahren haben wir weniger zu melden als Grönland.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> In Saudi Arabien ist niemand einmaschiert falls du das damit sagen wolltest. Die Hisbollah hat deutlich mehr als 30.000 Terroristen in ihren Reihen. Ob Assad letztendlich Chemiewaffen eingesetzt hat oder nicht er ist immer noch ein Diktator der Oppositionelle foltert und seine Bevölkerung unterdrückt. Du kannst dir ein EIGENES Bild machen? Na sicher doch , schau ruhig weiter Russia Today, Menschen wie du sind sowieso schon verloren, ein Glück dass du nur einer von wenigen bist.


Das steht wohl nicht ein deiner gelobten Bild, dafür was übern bösen Assad...

2019 Najran attack - Wikipedia


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nunja,
> 
> jetzt haben die Russen und die Türken Nägeln mit Köpfen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Vor 1-2 Tagen war der deutsche Außenminister ja in der Türkei, was ist bei rum gekommen, da war ja was mit AKK?
Letztes mal war es ja sehr freundschaftlich^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (29. Oktober 2019)

Die Welt im Chaos. Christlich: Endzeit.
Trump verrät die Kurden, die vorher am besten gegen IS gekämpft haben.
Und der Islamist Erdowahn will die Kurden wieder mal kaputt machen.
Also müssen sie mit dem Diktator Assad zusammen gehen.
Putin nahm Syrien als Testspiel für Waffen und neue Weltpolitik.
Also hat nun Russland eine neue Bastion in Syrien.
Olaber hat eben am Anfang nicht reagiert, und nun ist es für die USA zu spät.
Aber keine einfachen Konstellationen mehr, maximales Unrecht überall.
Rette sich wer kann !
Auch Deutschland ist ja innerlich kaputt.
Die einfachen Wahrheiten aus alten Zeiten sind aufgelöst, die Menschen leiden.
Und die Welt gerät aus den Fugen.
Christlich: Laodizea, Endzeit, die Völker erheben sich.
Unrecht nimmt überhand, und Menschen gehen kaputt.
Vieles vorher gesagt, nun ist es sichtbar.
Wer hätte das alles gedacht !........


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Oktober 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Putin nahm Syrien als Testspiel für Waffen und neue Weltpolitik.
> Also hat nun Russland eine neue Bastion in Syrien.



Russland hat ein Einfluss um nahen Osten verloren, im Gegensatz zu vor dem Krieg.
Russland hat keine Bastion in Syrien, sondern war dort schon immer stationiert.
Deutschland hat den bewaffneten Konflikt durch die Unterstützung von Rebellen verschärft und wollte das neue Syrien von Wilmersdorf aus in ihrem Interesse gestalten.
Es war ein von außen gesteuerter Regime Change mit einer immensen Opferzahl, inkl. Medienpropaganda von Assads Krieg gegen das eigene Volk, was der Krieg nie gewesen ist.
Giftgas hat Assad ffensichtlich nie eingesetzt, alles eine Erfindung der Nato-Clique und der Geheimdienste. 1:1 wie im Irak.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (29. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Russland hat ein Einfluss um nahen Osten verloren, im Gegensatz zu vor dem Krieg.
> Russland hat keine Bastion in Syrien, sondern war dort schon immer stationiert.



Wo dort stationiert ?? Wenn dann doch nur marginal.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Oktober 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Wo dort stationiert ?? Wenn dann doch nur marginal.



Nein, Syrien ist eine der wichtigsten Standorte der Russischen Streitkräfte im ganzen nahen Osten, neben der Marinebasis auf der Krim.
Beide Basen wurden mit den Regime Change Versuchen in Syrien und in der Ukraine versucht einzunehmen. Geostrategie durch die Hintertür, plump und einfach.
Dass dabei ganze Staaten draufgehen und 100 000 Menschen sterben ist egal.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (29. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Nein, Syrien ist eine der wichtigsten Standorte der Russischen Streitkräfte im ganzen nahen Osten, neben der Marinebasis auf der Krim.
> Beide Basen wurden mit den Regime Change Versuchen in Syrien und in der Ukraine versucht einzunehmen. Geostrategie, plump und einfach.



Na dann soll es so sein. Der 3. WK hat ja schon immer wieder an der Tür angeklopft.  Bis dann die Tür endgültig aufgeht. Aber wahrscheinlich eher dann, wenn der Iran oder Islamisten eine A-Waffe haben.
Die wird dann auch eingesetzt, denn es warten ja angeblich 72 Jungfrauen.
Wobei dann eher die Hölle wartet,
und im Jenseits gibt es eh weder Körper noch Sex.
Sondern alleine geistige Zustände wie Himmel oder Hölle,
und dann für immer, da das, was der Mensch 100 Jahre in sich eingebaut hat oder auch nicht, nicht mehr zu ändern ist.
Ist ja heute schon so, einen Menschen innerlich zu ändern geht kaum, die schwierigste Sache der Welt.
Da ist eine Rakete bauen einfacher.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (29. Oktober 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich eher dann, wenn der Iran oder Islamisten eine A-Waffe haben.



Wenn der Iran die Atombombe hat, wird es meines Erachtens schnell zu einer Deeskalation zwischen Saudi-Arabien, Israel und dem Iran kommen.



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Die wird dann auch eingesetzt, denn es warten ja angeblich 72 Jungfrauen.



Halte ich für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Na dann soll es so sein. Der 3. WK hat ja schon immer wieder an der Tür angeklopft.  Bis dann die Tür endgültig aufgeht. Aber wahrscheinlich eher dann, wenn der Iran oder Islamisten eine A-Waffe haben.
> Die wird dann auch eingesetzt, denn es warten ja angeblich 72 Jungfrauen.
> Wobei dann eher die Hölle wartet,
> und im Jenseits gibt es eh weder Körper noch Sex.
> ...



Bevor die Israelis den Iranern erlauben Atomwaffen fertigzustellen werden sie in den Iran einmaschieren oder wenn nötig Teheran im nuklearen Inferno untergehen lassen. Alles andere wäre eine reine Illusion und ist verständlich, da es um die Existenz der verbleibenden Juden geht, wie man unschwer aus den Äußerungen der Iraner herauslesen kann. 
Abgesehen davon, muss das mit den Verschwörungstheorien wieder sein?


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Beide Basen wurden mit den Regime Change Versuchen in Syrien und in der Ukraine versucht einzunehmen. Geostrategie durch die Hintertür, plump und einfach.


Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bevor die Israelis den Iranern erlauben Atomwaffen fertigzustellen werden sie in den Iran einmaschieren oder wenn nötig Teheran im nuklearen Inferno untergehen lassen. Alles andere wäre eine reine Illusion und ist verständlich, da es um die Existenz der verbleibenden Juden geht, wie man unschwer aus den Äußerungen der Iraner herauslesen kann.
> Abgesehen davon, muss das mit den Verschwörungstheorien wieder sein?


Ja die Israelis würden das auf gar keinen Fall in ihrer Nähe dulden.
Vor allem nicht nach Irans Drohungen in der Vergangenheit Israel vollständig zu vernichten.
Außerdem die Unterstützung der Hisbollah und Hamas.
Aber der Iran wäre nicht das einzige muslimische Land mit A-Waffen.
Pakistan hat ja schon länger welche.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (29. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bevor die Israelis den Iranern erlauben Atomwaffen fertigzustellen werden sie in den Iran einmaschieren oder wenn nötig Teheran im nuklearen Inferno untergehen lassen. Alles andere wäre eine reine Illusion und ist verständlich, da es um die Existenz der verbleibenden Juden geht, wie man unschwer aus den Äußerungen der Iraner herauslesen kann.
> Abgesehen davon, muss das mit den Verschwörungstheorien wieder sein?



Dann hätten sie damit schon mal anfangen sollen !
Es ist ja nicht auszuhalten, was die Mullahs so hetzen und das eigene Volk kaputt machen !



RtZk schrieb:


> Bevor die Israelis den Iranern erlauben Atomwaffen fertigzustellen werden sie in den Iran einmaschieren oder wenn nötig Teheran im nuklearen Inferno untergehen lassen. Alles andere wäre eine reine Illusion und ist verständlich, da es um die Existenz der verbleibenden Juden geht, wie man unschwer aus den Äußerungen der Iraner herauslesen kann.
> Abgesehen davon, muss das mit den Verschwörungstheorien wieder sein?



Null Verschwörung, sondern Wahrheit. Nur geistig, nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Nur geistig, nicht sichtbar.





> Biografie:Medicus / Analyst
> Interessen:Weltanschauung
> Beruf:Serienmörder gegen das Böse




Verkommt dieses Forum zu einem Stammtisch verlorener Seelen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Nein, Syrien ist eine der wichtigsten Standorte der Russischen Streitkräfte im ganzen nahen Osten, neben der Marinebasis auf der Krim.



Wie heißt denn die russische Basis in Syrien und wo ist die?


----------



## jday (29. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn die russische Basis in Syrien und wo ist die?




Latakia und  Ḫumaymīm, sowie einige kleinere Stützpunkte mit unbekannter Mannstärke


----------



## HardwareHighlander (30. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder.



Manchmal glaub ich du bist Carsten Luther von der Zeit, der glaubt den Unsinn auch, den er schreibt.
Natürlich geht es nicht um Geostrategie... die USA und die Freunde Syriens wollen in Damaskus eine Demokratie errichten.
Und solche Demokratien erreicht man nicht etwa durch friedliche, interne Prozesse, sondern am besten mit der Unterstützung von Terroristen, Söldnern und früher noch ISIS.
Das sind Demokratie Experten, wie auch Al Nusra, und teile von Al Kaida, die jetzt noch in Idlib sitzen.

Interessanterweise sind alle Flüchtlinge die ich persönlich kenne mittlerweile auf der Seite von Assad - gegen die "Rebellen" und nun wollen sie wieder nach Syrien zurück.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (30. Oktober 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vor 1-2 Tagen war der deutsche Außenminister ja in der Türkei, was ist bei rum gekommen, da war ja was mit AKK?
> Letztes mal war es ja sehr freundschaftlich^^
> 
> 
> ...



AKK hat in dem Punkt völlig recht,  Maas ist je bekanntermaßen nur ein kleiner Goebbels, siehe Netz DG, Überwachung, Menschen quälen etc pp



jday schrieb:


> Latakia und  Ḫumaymīm, sowie einige kleinere Stützpunkte mit unbekannter Mannstärke



Also Stützpunkte zum Kaffeetrinken.


----------



## RtZk (31. Oktober 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> AKK hat in dem Punkt völlig recht,  Maas ist je bekanntermaßen nur ein kleiner Goebbels, siehe Netz DG, Überwachung, Menschen quälen etc pp



Er ist zwar eine linke Ratte, wie er schon oft gezeigt hat, aber ihn mit Goebbels vergleichen? Gehts noch?
Und nein Annegret hat nicht recht, der Vorschlag war Schwachsinn (alleine schon weil Deutschland, zum Glück, nichts dazu beitragen würde), aber noch verblödeter ist es öffentlich einem anderen Minister während einer Pressekonferenz mit einer Autokraten Marionette zu widersprechen, solche Aktionen schädigen das deutsche Ansehen. 



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Also Stützpunkte zum Kaffeetrinken.



Nein, einfach nur nein.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Er ist zwar eine linke Ratte, wie er schon oft gezeigt hat, aber ihn mit Goebbels vergleichen? Gehts noch?
> Und nein Annegret hat nicht recht, der Vorschlag war Schwachsinn (alleine schon weil Deutschland, zum Glück, nichts dazu beitragen würde), aber noch verblödeter ist es öffentlich einem anderen Minister während einer Pressekonferenz mit einer Autokraten Marionette zu widersprechen, solche Aktionen schädigen das deutsche Ansehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage bewusst Goebbels, da Propagandaminister und Netz DG und Überwachung aller Bürger und FB und keine Justizreform mit Richterhaftung etc pp und und !

Und AKK finde ich da gut, dass endlich mal die Kurdenverfolgung und das Abschlachten durch den Ober IS Erdogan aufhört !
Aber es wird nicht stattfinden.
Auf dieser Welt wird es weder Frieden noch Gerechtigkeit geben,  es wird eher immer schlimmer.


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2019)

Könnte man bitte endlich den letzten Herbstferienspamthread von Baumschaum7 schließen, bevor das hier in noch mehr Beiträgen drachenlordscher Art endet?


----------



## DKK007 (1. November 2019)

SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Ich sage bewusst Goebbels, da Propagandaminister und Netz DG und Überwachung aller Bürger und FB und keine Justizreform mit Richterhaftung etc pp und und !



Für was sollten Richter denn bitte haften? Richter sind unabhängig. Wenn einem ein Urteil nicht passt, geht man halt in die nächste Instanz. 
Man muss natürlich die 7 Tage Frist beachten, was meistens dazu führt, dass die Rechtsmittel vorsorglich eingelegt werden, bevor das schriftliche Urteil da ist. 

Das NetzDG ist dringend nötig, wenn man sich die ganze Verrohung im Netz anschaut. Es darf natürlich nicht nur beim löschen bleiben, sondern muss bei Offizialdelikten wie Volksverhetzung oder Aufruf zu Straften natürlich auch strafrechtliche Ermittlungen geben.

Fallbeispiele: Hassrede und Hasskommentare (hate speech)


----------



## Andregee (2. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder.


Die Geschichte lehrt uns eines besseren. Genau dieses Vorgehen wurde bewiesenermaßen mehrfach praktiziert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (25. November 2019)

Die ISIS Typen gurken jetzt mit Leopardpanzern herum.

Nordsyrien: IS in neuen Uniformen | Telepolis


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

nüscht könnse aber och jarnüscht ,  nur krieg machen und beten   und andere länder mit reinreißen

Und dann als ungebildete brainwashed Leute in anderen ländern asyl suchen und hoffen jemand füttert sie durch.

vielleicht sollten sich alle mal raushalten, und einfach laufen lassen  .

weil so gehts nicht weiter   ,  die 30 Jährigen " Kinder "  haben nur Krieg erfahren und werden das auch vererben  bzw ihr Wissen an ihre Kinder weitergeben   ...was ja auch normal ist   .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

Borderlands  2   

YouTube


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

Wahtsapp   ?

Ham die keine musiK ?   

gg   YouTube 

we win  islam  0   soCial  1


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

selbst wenn ich blutiges Kind im Fernsehe   ,   lässt es mich  kalt  ,  300  Jahre  hallo  ..ist normal oder  ?    Die müssen selber klarkommen  und das regeln   ,   und niemand hat sich da einzumischen  und über Völkermord hinweg zusetzen      .   

nüscht zu essen  ,  aber ein   fette smartfon    ................... aber krieg machen   ...........     
 Die Muslime  untereinander   müssen sich echt   Hassen.........


dann kmmen Usa f  mit B2   ,     ka  wer deie  bagger kauft   .-.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin  spät geboren  in der DDR   ,   aber ich hab echt keine ahnung warum die sich im " nahen osten  "   so bekriegen   ... sprachlos   ..

vielleicht sollte vor Ort jemand mal fragen  ^^

fragt mal ide 30sigjährigen !  

YouTube

wer hierherkommt  und  unser System " Demokratie"  oder unsere  Kultur  zerstören oder anbocken  oder unterwandern  möchte    ,   würde ich das auch verteidigen und zu Waffe greifen   .  

weil so funktioniert das nicht  .


Und die Muslime  in Erfurt müssen auch akzeptieren,   wenn die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht will das eine muschee gebaut wird   .  dann ist das so .  

Und  blödes Gesetz  steht nicht  über dem Volk  !



Fördern würde ich sowas nicht unbedingt   ,   aber unsere super gebildenten Politiker  haben so ein  Plan ( finanziell )    ,  

macht mal ^^


PS:  ja  ,  bin  etwas angefetzt   und  sage es so wie es von der tastaturgeklimmpert ist   .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

mir egal  stasi  oder nicht  ,  gerne die Mauer 3 Meter höer  ,  aber da gabs wenigstens etwas Demokratie.

ich frag mich auch  , nach sagen wir mal 30 jahren  , es lft ja relative alles gut   ,   aber steuert dann die wahlen  ?   

#kann mich nicht beklgen ,  aber fürs eigene Volk wird fast nix getan  , für diverse  wird mehr gemacht   .   irgendwann bekommen wir noch eine männliche Bundeskanzerin mit Kopptuch

eigentlich hats dieser Staat mit den vielen gGesetzen abgezockt zu  werden  nichts Besseres "verdient "    am Westen  gleich heute   anfangen  mitmachen und sich was abschaun  

weisheiten weitersagen ist verboten  ?    ich frag nurr....       wenn ja bitte Post löschen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

egal unsere Zukunft sind jetzt die vier Kinder von meinem Arbeitskollegenbruder   3 4 6 8    die mit verbimmelte mit 2   kennt sich schon  super aus am tablet    ,   und glaub der drei  ist  macht sein Hauptschulabschluss  und geht ins Büro


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

"Die auf dem Bau eingesetzten Polyurethan-Ortschäume expandieren durch Verdampfen der gelösten und/oder emulgierten Treibmittel spontan unmittelbar nach Entnahme aus dem Druckbehälter."
"Bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 20 °C ist der 1K-PU-Schaum nach etwa fünf bis acht Stunden ausgehärtet"


----------



## fipS09 (16. Dezember 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> PS:  ja  ,  bin  etwas angefetzt   und  sage es so wie es von der tastaturgeklimmpert ist   .



Ich sehe weder einen Zusammenhang noch Inhalt in deinem 5 stündigen Selbstgespräch 

Will hier vielleicht mal jemand zu machen?


----------



## Metaltyp (16. Dezember 2019)

Jeder hat mal ne schlechte Nacht. Vorletzte Woche erst war mein letztes Bier schlecht, den janzen Samstach hing ich auf halb Acht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> "Die auf dem Bau eingesetzten Polyurethan-Ortschäume expandieren durch Verdampfen der gelösten und/oder emulgierten Treibmittel spontan unmittelbar nach Entnahme aus dem Druckbehälter."
> "Bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 20 °C ist der 1K-PU-Schaum nach etwa fünf bis acht Stunden ausgehärtet"



Ganz sachgemäß hat mir das niemand so  richtig  gesagt   ,   wir ham einfach nur draufgedrückt


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich sehe weder einen Zusammenhang noch Inhalt in deinem 5 stündigen Selbstgespräch
> 
> Will hier vielleicht mal jemand zu machen?



Du kommst wieder


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Dezember 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich sehe weder einen Zusammenhang noch Inhalt in deinem 5 stündigen Selbstgespräch
> 
> Will hier vielleicht mal jemand zu machen?



Da kommen eher neue bauschaum Threads


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Dezember 2019)

Wow! 1200 "Fassbomben" in nur 72 Stunden.

Over the past 72hrs, ~1200 airstrikes... - Syrian Arab Army | Facebook


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich meine , wenn das fruchtbares Land wäre könnte ich das ja noch verstehen .
Aber Sand zu bombardieren !?  , vielleicht wollen die Glas machen  ..ka  
Manchmal frag ich mich auch wenn man sich so die Bilder von dort anschaut  ....   was essen die eigentlich   ?   Sand  ?

Vielleicht glauben die einfach nur an ihren Gott und essen  den  xD^
Wie wenn man verliebt is  ( in Krieg zB )  du ernährst dich einfach nur von Luft und .. in dem Fall  Krieg 
Glaube versetzt Berge

Bomben vielleicht auch  ^^


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Januar 2020)

Geht ja wieder richtig ab  ....

Gestern hab ich einen Bericht über Laos gesehen , wo nach 50 Jahren immernoch jährlich 300 Menschen von Blindgängern verletzt bzw getötet werden.

Warum gibt es keine Regelung bzw Abkommen , das die ausländischen Kriegspartien nach Kriegsende das Gebiet auch wieder von ihren Blindgängern säubern müssen bzw dieses auch zu finanzieren haben .  Das wäre richtig !


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

Schade , schämt euch....

wenn ich Dicktator wäre....... xD


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2020)

...hättest du wahrscheinlich eine Karriere als Pornostar begonnen. Ob das der Menschheit zum Guten oder zum Schlechten gereicht wäre, das müssen klügere Köpfe als ich ergründen


----------

